# HELP!!! - Housing 2 bearded dragons



## l110989 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi All,

I have a 18 month year old bearded dragon (had her since 6 weeks old)
I keep her in a 3ft wooden tank she is friendly, active and eats very well.

I’m now looking to get another BD to keep her company so I need help and advice. Can anyone help me with the below:

- Can 2 bearded dragons live together in a 3ft viv or will i need a bigger viv?
- ill there be any "complications" in housing 2 bearded dragons in the same viv or introducing a new BD into the tank with my existing BD?


Thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

A 3 foot tank isn't even big enough for 1 bearded dragon let alone two. They should have a minimum of 4x2x2 foot sized tank for one adult.
Bearded dragons don't like company anyway. They are naturally solitary so you would better off sticking with one in my opinion. There is no guarantee that they will get on, and you will HAVE to have two complete set ups so you can separate them immediately if any problems arise, which is extremely likely. Sorry, that's probably not what you wanted to hear!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Unfortunately you would need a larger tank. A 4 x 2 x 2 would be an excellent size for two or three beardies and give them ample space to exercise. 

Unless you are prepared for breeding, including the potential vet bills and complications, and housing a large number of babies who will eat hundreds of crickets a week, you do not want to get a male to go with your female. They will breed, very easily, and it's virtually impossible to stop them. The pressures of raising bearded dragons are quite high on both time and finances, so best avoided unless its something you're really prepared to take on.

Two females should get alone fine - but like everything in life, there can always be complications. Best to introduce them on neutral ground (outside the tank), and see how they go. Even with two females, one usually asserts dominance, and you will need to make sure that they both get adequate heat, light and their share of the food source. If they do fight, which does happen sometimes, you might want to keep hold of the 3ft viv setup as a backup emergency viv.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Athravan said:


> Unfortunately you would need a larger tank. *A 4 x 2 x 2 would be an excellent size for two or three beardies and give them ample space to exercise. *
> 
> Unless you are prepared for breeding, including the potential vet bills and complications, and housing a large number of babies who will eat hundreds of crickets a week, you do not want to get a male to go with your female. They will breed, very easily, and it's virtually impossible to stop them. The pressures of raising bearded dragons are quite high on both time and finances, so best avoided unless its something you're really prepared to take on.
> 
> Two females should get alone fine - but like everything in life, there can always be complications. Best to introduce them on neutral ground (outside the tank), and see how they go. Even with two females, one usually asserts dominance, and you will need to make sure that they both get adequate heat, light and their share of the food source. If they do fight, which does happen sometimes, you might want to keep hold of the 3ft viv setup as a backup emergency viv.


4x2x2 is the size for one adult, that is not big enough for two or 3?!?!:gasp:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Nicely put Arthravan, also "dickvansheepcake" that is your opinion(no offence btw).
Also there is a big difference between a 4x2x2 where you make use of the height and one where you don't, so you could have a 3x2x2 with more usable space than a 4x2x2 if you add in things like bridges across the back, slanted sticks and climbable backgrounds.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

kaimarion said:


> Nicely put Arthravan, also "dickvansheepcake" that is your opinion(no offence btw).


Agreed. You can house 1 or 2 in a 4x2x2 however if you can i'd go bigger... a 5x2x2 for two. Keep a spare set up just incase... and get a female of similar size. however this is no guarantee that they wont bully or fight, so keeping a close eye on them is essential.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

kaimarion said:


> Nicely put Arthravan, also "dickvansheepcake" that is your opinion(no offence btw).
> Also there is a big difference between a 4x2x2 where you make use of the height and one where you don't, so you can have a 3x2x2 with more usable space than a 4x2x2.


none taken. That is too small for 3 dragons though... IN MY OPINION! Just doesn't seem fair to put three in a tank that size.


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

My single adults were kept in 3x2x2 viv's, my pairs in small 4ft's and my breeding trio in a 4x2x2... plenty of room for them. I would not house 2 adults in a 3ft tho, that's just too small. 

2 females, as already said, should get on together, but I have also had two girls go mental, and cause some serious damage to each other. Male and female will be fine, but then the male will pester the female for nookie, and as Athravan said, there will be eggs, maybe babies if you hatch them. Takes a lot out of your female, not really fair on her. I only bred my females for 2 seasons, then they were 'retired'. 

Not sure if dragons are solidary animals, as seen plenty of documentaries and information on the net where they are living together in 'packs'.... but they do do well on their own, so please don't add human emotions to your dragon and think she is lonely because that is how YOU would feel. She is just fine on her own.

If however YOU want another dragon, do go ahead, and get a 2nd set-up too, as they are fantastic animals, and make great pets )


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Although its on the small side, its not really too small. Most beardies end up sitting on top of one another and using the same space anyway. A 3x2x2 is probably minimum size for a beardie, not forgetting of course that they do come in whole array of sizes and activity levels.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

dickvansheepcake said:


> 4x2x2 is the size for one adult, that is not big enough for two or 3?!?!:gasp:


I'm not going to have this argument which happens quite a lot over this issue where I think a lot of misinformation is given in the UK, I've kept and bred bearded dragons for over 10 years and seen many many setups of breeders around the UK and really, they really do not need 4 x 2 x 2 for one, in my humble opinion, of course.

Most USA books and websites recommend 40-50 gallons for one, as they use fish tank style enclosures. A 4 x 2 x 2 is 120 USA gallons (gallons vary from UK to USA too just to confuse things).

Some examples from the very first page of google that may put your mind at rest perhaps,

Bearded Dragon Cages and Enclosures



> Hatchlings up to 7" long (from head to tail) can live in spaces the size of 10 gallon aquariums. 20" x 10" x 12"
> Juveniles from 7" to 12" long can live in spaces the size of 20 gallon (long) aquariums. 30" x 12" x 12"
> Individual adults can live in spaces the size of 50 gallon aquariums. 36" x 18" x 18"
> Adult pairs should live is spaces the size of 75 gallon aquariums. 48" x 18" x 20"


Bearded Dragon Caresheet



> For adults, make sure you have at least 4sq feet of ground space for each adult


Bearded Dragon Care



> When housing one bearded dragon, a 40-70 gallon tank is recommended. You may be able to get away with a smaller enclosure, such as a 40 gallon breeder, which is 36" long, 18" wide, and 18" tall.


Basic Bearded Dragon Housing - Bearded Dragon Care



> A minimum reptile enclosure size for an adult bearded dragon would be 36″ x 18″ x 18″, which is approximately similar size with a 55-gallon aquarium.


Those are random quotes from the first pages when searching for bearded dragon enclosure size.

Perhaps quotes from more prominent and worldwide known breeders will also demonstrate the point

Fire & Ice Bearded Dragons, perhaps the best known name in the world for beardies, Fire and Ice Dragons



> These cages are 48" x 24" x 24" high or 18" high. This size is large enough to allow for single dragons or up to 3 adults.


Georgia Bearded Dragons - GEORGIA BEARDED DRAGONS? Dragon Cage Setup Guide



> 40 GALLON BREEDER OR 50 GALLON BREEDER REPTILE GLASS TANK WITH LID -This size tank is best used for a 4 month to adult age dragon and is the minimum size for housing an adult bearded dragon


Where Dragons Dwell - perhaps one of the UK (Irelands) most prominent breeders at the moment, Where Dragons Dwell



> We use tanks that are 130x60x60cm for a single adult or up to three females


 (these measurements convert to roughly 50" x 23", they give 2 extra inches to me 

Now this is very important, I'm not saying any of these sizes are completely accurate, but saying every bearded dragon needs 8foot of floor space (4 x 2 x 2), is like saying a breeder needs to keep their breeding trios in 24 foot of floor space - jeezus! You'd need a room just house a few pairs. Bearded dragons can overlap in space. They will share basking spots, and will not always be using up all of the tank at the same time. Therefore you do not need to double the size of one tank, to house two, or triple it for three. Obviously you need to judge what you think is best for your reptile and if it looks like there is not a lot of space in there you can always upgrade - a minimum is considered a bare minimum, and other factors, such as how much you exercise your dragon outside the tank, or simply how lazy it is, will allow everyone to make a personal decision on size.

Sorry, I don't mean to sound aggressive, but I do tire of people setting large "minimum" sizes for single bearded dragons, which in general after 2-3 years old are probably one of the laziest lizards in existence :whistling2:

Of course everyone is entitled to their opinion :no1:


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

again, totally agree with Athravan... plus just to throw some more into this debate, I currently have 4 subs/juvies in a 3x2x2 viv.... just till I am able to sex them correctly, and then they will be moved to new viv's depending on their sex.
They have more than enough room, with plenty of space for climbing, hiding, running about, and just hanging....


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Athravan said:


> *which in general after 2-3 years old are probably one of the laziest lizards in existence :whistling2:*
> 
> Of course everyone is entitled to their opinion :no1:


You had much experience with boscs/tegs? :whistling2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

I just think the bigger the better I suppose. Both mine have larger than 4x2x2 and do seem to enjoy using all the space. Was not intending to start an argument with you at all! Every one and every dragon is different, but I don't think mine would be happy in a 3 ft tank. Then again, maybe I just have unusually active beardies!


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

first of all you will need a second viv 
*why?* 
to put your new bearded dragon in for around three months for quaratine purpose's 
as you then will have two vivs keep them seperate most bearded dragons hate company also unless you happen to get two females they may get along a male and a female will for a while get along untill the male pesters for sex every night, two males will fight once sexualy mature


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

I personally would go with 4' x 2' as a minimum for an adult. In a 3' x 2' or a 4' x 18" they often look cramped - I have a stack of 3' 6" x 2' vivs that I use as temporary housing for new parents, and even with a single beardie I'd say one of those looks slightly on the small side.

I've seen some atrociously small setups that other breeders use though and their beardies still breed, so they're capable of surviving and thriving in smaller vivs; it's just not my personal preference though.

In a 4' x 2' I'd happily keep 2-3 adult females (assuming they got along etc), although you do have to clean them out very often (spot checks several times a day etc) otherwise it'll get very messy very quickly.


----------

